# حلول اسئلة الميكانيك الهندسي



## خالد جابر (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم


اليكم هذة الحلول الخاصة بكتاب ميريام للميكانيك الهندسي وانا شخصيا قد اعددت اكثر هذه الحلول
نطلب منكم الدعاء والتواصل وارجو ان تعم الفائدة للجميع 

والله ولي التوفيق
الحلول في الملف المرفق

مهندس خالد جابر


----------



## عايض (13 مايو 2011)

جدا رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد السماوي (13 مايو 2011)

لا يسعنا الا تقديم الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي بذلتة لأخوتك المهندسين ومن يهتم بهذه المواضيع ...استمر على هذا الطريق فسوف تزداد علماً الى علمك ...بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## بشير صبحي (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد جابر (24 مايو 2011)

اشكركم اخوانب عاى هذة الردود الرائعة


----------



## خالد جابر (24 مايو 2011)

اشكركم اخواني على هذه الردود الرائعة


----------



## toutte (25 مايو 2011)

quelles sont les necessaire fibres et matrices pour l'axe d'un panneau publicitaire?

حد يجاوبتي على السؤال وجزاكم الله خيراً.........


----------



## iraq2005 (26 مايو 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

اشكرك ياباشمهندس على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## بشير صبحي (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (18 يونيو 2011)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## eyt (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اين ممكن ان اجد حلول لكتابFundamentals of Heat Exchanger Design by ramesh


----------



## صلاحالدين (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rambomenaa (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

thank you


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

it's really useful


----------



## omer09 (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على فعل الخير


----------



## عمراياد (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hado (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## I love Iraq (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد الصبيحاوي (31 مايو 2014)

سلمت يــــــــــــــداك وجـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــرا اخـــــــــــــي​


----------



## عبدالله الزيدي (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله بيك


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alsouf (16 يوليو 2014)

رائع ............. جزاك الله خير​


----------



## alsouf (16 يوليو 2014)

رائع ............. جزاك الله خير​


----------



## anwarmec (17 يوليو 2014)

مشكور كتير ياهندسة


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 يوليو 2014)

جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------

